# Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno ci sta giocando? L'ho iniziato qualche giorno fa, premetto di non aver mai toccato un souls in vita mia, e concordo con chi dice che è difficilissimo. Però ragazzi, tecnicamente spettacolare. Personaggi, storia, ambientazione sono delle perle.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ci sta giocando? L'ho iniziato qualche giorno fa, premetto di non aver mai toccato un souls in vita mia, e concordo con chi dice che è difficilissimo. Però ragazzi, tecnicamente spettacolare. Personaggi, storia, ambientazione sono delle perle.



Se non hai mai toccato un Souls in vita tua allora preparati a tirare ben più di una blasfemia


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ci sta giocando? L'ho iniziato qualche giorno fa, premetto di non aver mai toccato un souls in vita mia, e concordo con chi dice che è difficilissimo. Però ragazzi, tecnicamente spettacolare. Personaggi, storia, ambientazione sono delle perle.



Lo prenderò sicuramente. Giocone, da quel che ho visto.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Marzo 2019)

Io.

Aver giocato un altro gioco della From Software di sicuro aiuta ad approcciarvisi ma onestamente non lo considererei un "souls" (o meglio soulslike).

Lo si affronta in maniera davvero diversa rispetto a quel filone di giochi (per quanto si veda che la mano dietro è sempre dello stesso autore).


Sono ancora abbastanza all'inizio però e essendomi tenuto ben lontano da qualunque video/immagine di anteprima dopo la presentazione allo scorso E3 sono un po' preoccupato per la varietà.
Sembra essere davvero tutto basato sul concetto di "scontro tra spade" e non vorrei che ciò intaccasse un po' la differenziazione dei nemici e dei boss.

Vedrò andando avanti ma per adesso tutto molto bene... Mi dispiace solo un po' l'aver finito Nioh non molto tempo fa ed essermi un pelo rotto le balle dell'ambientazione nipponica.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non hai mai toccato un Souls in vita tua allora preparati a tirare ben più di una blasfemia



Sto finendo il terzo (mi sembra più facile del secondo), a che livello di difficoltà è Sekiro? Ho letto che morendo ti indebolisci parecchio mentre nei Souls non più di tanto, c'è qualche penalità ai punti vita solo nel secondo man mano che diventi vuoto.
Comunque presumo abbiano fatto qualcosa per rimediare: se dopo 300 ore di gioco uno arriva di fronte a un boss parecchio forte, capisce come batterlo ma è morto diverse volte ed è invincibile a causa delle eccessive penalità non penso che sia una situazione senza uscita e tocchi rifare tutte e 300 le ore. I giochi moderni sono parecchio protettivi verso i giocatori, i vecchi se non gestivi bene i salvataggi mettendoli multipli in fasi differenti o potevi finire con il salvataggio un secondo prima di essere ucciso da un nemico che non vedevi e rifare tutto il gioco!


----------



## Raistlin (25 Marzo 2019)

Gioco che centra poco con i souls se non per alcune linee comuni. Molto più tecnico, più difficile sia di dark souls che di bloodborne. Impatto visivo meno potente, ambientazione già vista, ma è un gioco di quelli che se sei appassionato del genere te lo divori voracemente.


----------



## Raistlin (25 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sto finendo il terzo (mi sembra più facile del secondo), a che livello di difficoltà è Sekiro? Ho letto che morendo ti indebolisci parecchio mentre nei Souls non più di tanto, c'è qualche penalità ai punti vita solo nel secondo man mano che diventi vuoto.
> Comunque presumo abbiano fatto qualcosa per rimediare: se dopo 300 ore di gioco uno arriva di fronte a un boss parecchio forte, capisce come batterlo ma è morto diverse volte ed è invincibile a causa delle eccessive penalità non penso che sia una situazione senza uscita e tocchi rifare tutte e 300 le ore. I giochi moderni sono parecchio protettivi verso i giocatori, i vecchi se non gestivi bene i salvataggi mettendoli multipli in fasi differenti o potevi finire con il salvataggio un secondo prima di essere ucciso da un nemico che non vedevi e rifare tutto il gioco!



Molto più difficile di dark souls.


----------



## Raistlin (25 Marzo 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Io.
> 
> Aver giocato un altro gioco della From Software di sicuro aiuta ad approcciarvisi ma onestamente non lo considererei un "souls" (o meglio soulslike).
> 
> ...



Sull'ambientazione ahimè è vero. Non è quella maestosa e indelebile di bloodborne. La varietà comunque c'è, e pure troppa, tra spade, lance, armi da fuoco,eccetera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sto finendo il terzo (mi sembra più facile del secondo), a che livello di difficoltà è Sekiro? Ho letto che morendo ti indebolisci parecchio mentre nei Souls non più di tanto, c'è qualche penalità ai punti vita solo nel secondo man mano che diventi vuoto.
> Comunque presumo abbiano fatto qualcosa per rimediare: se dopo 300 ore di gioco uno arriva di fronte a un boss parecchio forte, capisce come batterlo ma è morto diverse volte ed è invincibile a causa delle eccessive penalità non penso che sia una situazione senza uscita e tocchi rifare tutte e 300 le ore. I giochi moderni sono parecchio protettivi verso i giocatori, i vecchi se non gestivi bene i salvataggi mettendoli multipli in fasi differenti o potevi finire con il salvataggio un secondo prima di essere ucciso da un nemico che non vedevi e rifare tutto il gioco!



Non l'ho giocato molto, sono poco più che all'inizio, ma ho trovato più difficoltà qui che a Dark Souls.
Al primo vero miniboss sono morto 4-5 volte, mentre in Dark Souls i primi boss li ho sempre ammazzati ai primi tentativi.


----------

